# Cars n Boats



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Cairo Motor :car: and Boat :fish2: show this weekend


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Cairo Motor :car: and Boat :fish2: show this weekend


So how many of each are you buying?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a lovely boat once.. even went to see it being built but having a boat it like throwing tenners on the fire


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> So how many of each are you buying?


car none, but boat . . . . . .


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a lovely boat once.. even went to see it being built but having a boat it like throwing tenners on the fire


Boats are a hole in water you pour money into .........:clap2::clap2::clap2:

We sold mine in the UK last summer :Cry:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Went to the show yesterday and was pleasantly surprised - good selection of cars and boats.
Professionally laid out halls etc. Only 20LE to get in and free parking !!:clap2:
Really great 4 hours spent looking round - and yes I am VERY tempted with a sports boat.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Went to the show yesterday and was pleasantly surprised - good selection of cars and boats.
> Professionally laid out halls etc. Only 20LE to get in and free parking !!:clap2:
> Really great 4 hours spent looking round - and yes I am VERY tempted with a sports boat.


So if cars are expensive in Egypt, what about boats? :fish2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> So if cars are expensive in Egypt, what about boats? :fish2:


actually not too bad - similar to the UK:clap2:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Whatever rocks your boat I suppose


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*mmmmm*



Horus said:


> Whatever rocks your boat I suppose


much easier to rock a boat with a cabin


----------

